# Nosler long range bullets



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Have any of you looked at the new Nosler AccuBond? I shoot a Berger VLD 210gr at 3017 fps out of my 300 Win Mag. The ballistic coefficient is .633, but the new AccuBond advertises .730. If that is true I have to try some. I called Nosler and they said they begin production in two to three weeks. They are just getting set up now. I can't wait to get my hands on a box. I may kick myself for having 400 Bergers on hand.

http://www.nosler.com/Bullets/AccuBond_LongRange.aspx


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

seems nosler likes to inflate the bc quite alot will be interesting to see what bryan litz gets for true bc numbers. they have been talking about these for awhile in lrh and sniperhide


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hmmm....no 175 grn .308, guess I keep shooting the Bergers.

huntin1


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

I really like the Accubonds - seems like they work better without requiring a custom twist barrel like the Bergers.

Work real well in my 6.5 - 284 - Use the 140 gr - dropped a buck at 434 last fall (complete penetration)

I am now loading them for my 270 as well - If I could just get ahold of some damn primers.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Centerfire the new Long Range Accubond are not out yet. They should be just finishing their first production run right about now. They are a specialized long range bullet, so they will require a fast twist just like the Bergers do. Any long bullet will require a faster twist. 
I'm shooting the 140 Bergers in my 6.5 X 284. With R17 I can get to 3000+ fps, but I have backed off to 2965 fps for best accuracy. I liked the 6.5 so well that I more recently picked up a Creedmoor. Even though it's only 2730 fps with the 140 Berger I still killed a buck last fall at 758 yards. The nice thing about the Creedmoor is I can play with it without wearing out my barrel. Of course I can always get a new barrel for the 6.5 X 284. At the price of the Cooper barrel I think I would look for something even better.


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> Have any of you looked at the new Nosler AccuBond? I shoot a Berger VLD 210gr at 3017 fps out of my 300 Win Mag. The ballistic coefficient is .633, but the new AccuBond advertises .730. If that is true I have to try some. I called Nosler and they said they begin production in two to three weeks. They are just getting set up now. I can't wait to get my hands on a box. I may kick myself for having 400 Bergers on hand.
> 
> http://www.nosler.com/Bullets/AccuBond_LongRange.aspx


I wouldn't bet the house on Nosler's advertised BC's, and as for kicking yourself for having left over Berger's, a few key strokes on the Hide or LRH and they will be gone and I'd bet you could make a few bucks on your initial investment.

I just ain't going to drink that Nosler cool-aid marketing hype. Nosler has never published an accurate BC on any of their bullets in the past so forgive me if I'm a little skeptical. With that said I hope the new Nosler LR accubond is everything they are spouting, maybe I'll have a little easier time finding Bergers when I want them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm not holding my breath about the bc. I'm also not real worried about 400 Bergers in the 210 gr. I have my priorities a little different. I would rather have those 400 Bergers than equivalent value in gold. That much gold wouldn't mould into many bullets.  It may make a couple of light weight 17 cal.


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

Plainsman, did you ever get an opportunity to try these out yet? I've been keeping my eye out for them for a while and haven't found any to try out yet.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I seen three boxes of 7mm 150 gr at Bismarck Scheels today. No 30's that I can find anywhere yet.


----------

